# AH-64 Gun Cam Footage 2



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 16, 2005)

Lets see? Where was i?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 16, 2005)

Blitzkrieg Bop said:


> Lets see? Where was i?



I DON'T MIND THE DEBUT - I THINK THIS BELONGS IN AN OFF-SUBJECT CATEGORY


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 16, 2005)

wut?


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

This is your final warning. DO NOT start this up again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

What seemed like a simple matter has exploded into something far bigger than it needed. As evan said, final warning.


----------

